# if u use feeders?



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

what kind of tank do you keep your feeders in before selection time? what si the tank outfitted with? i think i will get a feeder tank today.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

When I had the space I used a 300 gallon stock tank and submersible filters. This was to raise shiners for fresh water barracuda.


----------



## tomzo84 (Jun 27, 2003)

I just have a 20g Long. It doubles as a feeder/community tank. The logic behind this is simple.....Put a few in-expensive community fish in the tank to inhabit it for life (dont feed them to your p's). This way, if the feeders that you are attempting to quarantine have any non-visible diseases, they will only kill an in-expensive community fish, not your valued p's.

When decorating, dont use many tall/big plants, as they will only get in your way when it comes time to catch feeders. I have 3 medium rocks and 2 small 2-3" plants in my feeder/community tank. It looks good and also allows me to snag feeders easily.


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

thats a great idea tomzo, i also have a community tank. I dont really want my fish to die though. Eventually I guess i will get a feeder tank, when the money comes in.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i only buy 10 feeders a month so stick them in a 5 gal with only gravel no filter.
i only quarantine them for around 72 hrs and they are going in the main tank so i aint bothered
dixon


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

i just use a 10g tank for feeders. i have gravel in there just for looks and a small filter. oh ya, i have 2 small plastic plants in there as well. other than that...that's all you really need.


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

i guess a ten gallon will cost me 10$ and then gravel 3$ and i would get a filter later i guess.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Hehehe I just said:


> i guess a ten gallon will cost me 10$ and then gravel 3$ and i would get a filter later i guess.


 a aqua clear mini is like $15 and worth it 
10g is fine for feeders and u can fatten then up with good healhty flakes and krill


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

i use a bucket


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

i use a Buket or a small container


----------



## upt1me (Jun 26, 2003)

I use a bucket and cold water fish such as the gold fish and place a airstone in there. Just don't over populate them like the lfs does. Its harder to notice a diseased fish tho, so I look them over 1 by 1 out of the water.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

my feeders go from store tank-to bag-to piranha's belly. Since i have never heard of 1 case where a feeder killed a P, i have no worries. Besides, the stores fish eat them and i bought their fish.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

pamonster said:


> my feeders go from store tank-to bag-to piranha's belly. Since i have never heard of 1 case where a feeder killed a P, i have no worries. Besides, the stores fish eat them and i bought their fish.


----------



## Caesar3283 (Jun 18, 2003)

I have an established 10g with gravel that I plan to use for feeders.......does it have to have a filter, because I don't have one? I see some of you guys are using buckets so I guess you don't need a filter. BTW, how long do you guys keep them in the bucket?


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

walmart special: 10g glass tank with filter, hood, and light (mabye a small heater) = $30 bucks. thats what I used to use when I kept feeders . . . the 10 is now my mini-community tank.

~Will.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

i use a Aqauscene 1 as a feeder tank and it is perfect it is from petsmart and cost 10 buck not on sale!! it has a underground filter and gravel no hiding and i never have any of them die unless i don't change the water for a long time!!


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I also use a 10 gallon as a feeder tank with a small whisper filter and one live plant. I've been too lazy to add gravel.


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

cool, i think i might pick up one of those aquascenes at petsmart or buy just a ten gallon with gravel. Maybe a rubbermaid will do until i get cash.


----------



## Zuri (Jun 23, 2003)

I use a 20 gal rubbermaid tote. Just scrub it out really well to remove the manufacturing film and add a few filters. The water gets cloudy a lot, (because feeders are nasty little critters), so a lot of water changes are required.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

I will stand by never keeping feeders in a tank and always feding them to my p's untill 1 of 2 things happen. 1, i want to have them always handy. 2, 1 of my P's get sick or die due to a feeder. P's are hardy, they can handel it.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Like many others I have a 10G tank with gravel and whisper mini filter. I also have a air stone. I keep the tank in the basement so temp is constant and in the range goldfish seem to like. I usually try to keep the goldfish for 7 to 10 days before I feed them to my Ps.


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

cool, i havent fed my p any fish yet though,


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

I just have a 30g tank with gravel, AC200 powerfilter, heater and termometer...







!


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

I use a 10 gal. with the queer colorful gravel, 2 small plastic plants, Whisper Power Filter 10-20gal., and an air tube. 
Oh, and an old background I just had laying around.


----------

